# LBC 1689 Study Guides or Workbooks



## NoutheticCounselor (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know of any good study guides or workbooks on the LBC 1689?

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 13, 2017)

Sam Waldron's Commentary on the 1689 confession has study questions.


----------



## KMK (Mar 13, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Sam Waldron's Commentary on the 1689 confession has study questions.



Agreed.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KMK (Mar 15, 2017)

Actually, I don't think the 5th Edition does. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 16, 2017)

Chapel Library has a study guide, and also prints and mails free copies of the 1689. They're very nicely done: http://www.chapellibrary.org/book/lbco/london-baptist-confession-of-faith-_-1689


----------

